# eLeaf iCare and iCare mini



## Noddy (19/9/16)

Any vendors getting these in soon?


----------



## Effjh (19/9/16)

Noddy said:


> Any vendors getting these in soon?



@wazarmoto should be able to sort you out: https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (19/9/16)

Yup. We do have. No black though. Those sold out a bit fast. More incoming though.


----------



## Noddy (19/9/16)

@wazarmoto Do you have the mini incoming with the battery back? And extra coils?


----------



## wazarmoto (19/9/16)

Waiting on confirmed date regarding coils. I'll know by Wednesday when the mini will arrive. Please give me a pm to remind me incase I forget to post here. My memory has become like pudding this past week


----------



## Noddy (19/9/16)

O.k, THanks, will pm you later the week. Will wait for the mini to arrive.


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/10/16)

Any news on black kits?


----------



## JACKered (26/10/16)

Anyone stocking it with the charging cradle?


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

I saw vapeaway has the cradle set.

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-mini-kit?variant=29482856198

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JACKered (26/10/16)

Thanks


----------

